# South American timeshares?



## DebBrown (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm interested in planning a trip to just about anywhere in South America.  We'd be using II.  Can anyone recommend resorts that are located in good tourist locations?  I'm having a difficult time judging locations with the II directory.

Deb


----------



## Carol C (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't help ya Deb...but I love your adventurous spirit!


----------



## bass (Mar 17, 2009)

We stayed at the Rio Othon Palace  (Rio de Janeiro) in 2007 and loved it.  We are going to Buenos Aires (staying at Tacuari173) in September.  You'll have a good time whatever you decide.

Nancy


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't forget to check the TUG reviews!


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2009)

*Great Time to go to Argentina*



DebBrown said:


> I'm interested in planning a trip to just about anywhere in South America.  We'd be using II.  Can anyone recommend resorts that are located in good tourist locations?  I'm having a difficult time judging locations with the II directory.Deb



Hi Deb,
Just back from a wonderful trip to Buenos Aires and Iguazu Falls.  For me, I think a couple of days in BA is all that is needed.  I think it depends on whether or not you want a city vacation or a National Park vacation.

While I enjoyed the Plaza San Martin Suites (PMS), as it is centrally located in the heart of BA within easy walking distance to all the major tourist attractions.  It is more like a businessmen's hotel than it is a resort.

But both Brazil (which requires a Visa) and Argentina have resorts in Iguazu Falls...some of the most amazing sights that I have ever laid eyes upon.  It is in the jungle area between Paraguy, Brazil and Argentina in the northern most part of Argentina or southern most Brazil.  Resorts like Pirayu (PYU) on the Argentine side or Iguassu Golf Club & Resort (IGU) on the Brazillian side are good choices.  I would love to go back and send quality time there.  If you go to Brazil, you have to get the Visa first and it is good for 60 days.  This if done in advance is not hard...while on vacation it is very challenging.  However once it is done, the visit to Argentina is a snap.  The best views of the falls are on the Brazillian side, but the most development and things to do is on the Argentina side.  

This is a once in a lifetime kind of place to visit.  Also, Brazil's side is more prosperous than is the Argentine side in this area of the country.  (All of the resorts mentioned are II resports with symbols).

The other area people talk about in SA is going to Punte del Este, Uruguay. It is close to BA (where you would fly into before taking either a flight or a boat from there to Punte del Este).  This is the most upscale beach area in the either Uruguay or Argentina, I believe.

I had friends that went to Brazillian beach destination and did not feel safe as petty crime was a serious problem.  I can not speak to it myself as I have not been...but they would not go back to beach areas around Rio de Janeiro

RIMike

P.S.: let us know what you decide.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Nancy and Mike, for your replies!  I am excited to get some responses.    I will check out the areas that you have suggested.  My boys would love the national park area but my daughter would like the city.  I love both!  We like a bit of adventure but also to feel safe.

We had a wonderful trip to Panama not to long ago.  My favorite part was the 3 days that we spent on a tiny San Blas island.  But it was also nice to see Panama city and the rain forest area.

Denise, there are very few reviews for South America.  I have checked but wanted more input.

Deb


----------



## bass (Mar 24, 2009)

Deb,

I have a a review posted for Rio Othon Palace.  I'm sure whatever trip you chose in S.A. will be fun and educational.

Mike,

We plan to add Iguazu falls onto our trip to Buenos Aires.  Either before or after.   Could you please tell me what transportation you used to travel from B. A. to Iguazu?   Also, I assume you fly out of Tampa - what airline did you use?   We do most of our international flying out of Miami.

Thanks for any information you can give me.

Nancy


----------



## RIMike (Mar 25, 2009)

bass said:


> Deb,
> 
> I have a a review posted for Rio Othon Palace.  I'm sure whatever trip you chose in S.A. will be fun and educational.
> 
> ...



Deb, Nancy not sure which...but we actually flew out of Miami because the flights were so much better with connections.  We unfortunately flew Aerolineas Argentinas, the country owned airlines.  They changed our flights five times, lost one whole day due to cancelled flights before we left and made us very worried on the way home due to being in Iguazu Falls that last day.  Fortunately the trip home was uneventful as they departed without changes on time.

There are several airlines that service BA, I would use one of the South American/Central America Airlines, but NOT Aerolineas Argentinas as they have a long history of canceled and delayed flights.

Where are you planning on staying in Iguazu Falls?  I believe either Sheraton or Hilton have a hotel in the National Park on the Argentina side.  That is the most wonderful location.  If however you are planning on using a TS, the ones I mentioned the otherday would be my preference.  (Remember if you are going to the Brazil side of the Falls, you have to get a VISA, perferable BEFORE you go.  Argentina accepts just a passport).

Also, PMS in BA is a nice, but not a resort TS.  However the location is exceptional...which is very important when visiting a city vacation.

For the Iguazu Falls I used Maryterra Travel Agency which lined up the flights and hotel to Iguazu Falls from BA.  We flew Aerolineas Argentinas to Iguazu Falls too.  Because we flew them to get to BA and also to Iguazu Falls we got a 15% discount on the flights to and from the falls. Maryterra helped us with all of this. They speak English (not always the case in BA) Tel: (5411) 4328.7986/3826 and email: maryterra@fibertel.com.ar  They worked hard to make sure this trip went well.  We stayed in 3 star Hotel Carmen at Iguazu Falls for three days. It was a nice, but not fancy hotel...kind of like a Days Inn or so, Argentina style.


----------



## bass (Mar 25, 2009)

RIMike,

Thanks for all of the information about Buenos Aires and Iguazu Falls (also about the travel agent).   We are staying in an RCI Timeshare in BA and will be looking for a hotel in Iguazu Falls.  I've see the Sheraton recommended several times.   Also, thanks for the tip about Aerolinos Air.   Expedia has an excellent special fare for them - but I've read similar  things about them on travel web sites.  Copa Air has some good fares.  We flew with them to Rio without any problems.

With Appreciation
Nancy


----------



## jbiza (Apr 3, 2009)

RIMike said:


> I had friends that went to Brazillian beach destination and did not feel safe as petty crime was a serious problem.  I can not speak to it myself as I have not been...but they would not go back to beach areas around Rio de Janeiro



I have seen some of the local rent a cop policia in the beach area make attempts to get tourists to give them money by stopping them & threatening to "take them in" & to avoid the inconvenience ,the policia can get some $$$ on the side from the tourist to let them go.

However, the beach areas of Rio are a must see experience.


----------



## PClapham (May 31, 2009)

Could all of you who have traveled to Argentina/ Brazil please be sure to post reviews?  For Argentina there currently are only 2 reviews!
Thanks
Anita


----------



## bass (May 31, 2009)

Anita,

I sure will.  My trip isn't until mid September. I posted my Rio review in 2007.

Nancy


----------



## Pat H (May 31, 2009)

Deb, can I come with you?


----------

